# Diagnosis for postoperative pain management



## ASC CODER (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone know the diagnosis code for postoperative pain management. This is for an ASC


----------



## AuntJoyce (Jan 13, 2010)

*Post-op pain management*

We use 338.18 - in conjunction with PCA pumps, etc.

Hope this helps.

Joyce


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 13, 2010)

this is for 64417 post operative pain 
I can bill seperatly if I have medical necessity

is there a V code?


----------



## AuntJoyce (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pain management...*

338.18 is also used for nerve blocks and actually any treatment of post-operative pain.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 14, 2010)

thats just what I came up with. Thank you very much!


----------

